# I think I'm in luv



## fluffybuns (Mar 30, 2015)

Melvin here. 
Ma mummy and daddy took me to da bunny shelter tuday tu meet da luvley ladies. Oh dear hoomins an me had so much fun. I met 3 gurlz and 1 dude bunny (he wuz a major douche and I knocked him in his dumb ole face). 
Tha furst gurlz were too meen and pushy with me so the hoomins took dem away.
But then I met da purdiest nicest yung girl in town and I wuz so shy I didn't know what to say to herz.
Her name iz Laverne, she's yunger den me but she sure knows how to make a boy feel loved. 
My hoomins said I got too frisky wit her at first and dey separated us several timez but soon we just cuddled and relaxed next to each other. 
Mummy and daddy saz Laverne can come home to live next week, which is an entertity away! 
How will I wait so long to be with my hearts desire?
Here iz a picture of us in da bossy ladies lap, mummy was embarrassing me by taking our piktires and saying silly dings.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427768907.190753.jpg


----------



## Bville (Mar 31, 2015)

:bunnieskiss So glad you found your love Melvin. I wish you and Laverne many happy years together!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 31, 2015)

Trix here-

Laverne looks like she could be my cuzzin. You have very good taste, Mr. Melvin. Take care of her.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 31, 2015)

looks like a fun loving pair =0)


----------



## fluffybuns (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh yeah, I'm a ball o fun alwrite.
I'm thinkin dat she mite need sum coaching on getting into truble properly.
She's nice, but I cood teech her sum trix. It's all about waitin until mummy's not lookin. With der bein too uf us, ders no tellin what kinda fun we can get n2.

-Melvin


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dumpy tried bonding me and Lumpy, I mean Trigger,years back. He was bossy. Mummers thought it was all me and not Lumpy. Dumpy knew better. Besides, I wanted Dumpy to be my boy.

I think you and Laverne could get into LOTS of bunny trubble. That's the BESTEST kind!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 1, 2015)

teach her to fetch the paper, wait, never mind. she might chew instead of bringing it to you =0)


----------

